# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - AIO V1.02 and , Help CHM , Massive New Models in support Area

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro ALL IN ONE Installer V1.02 *[30 October 2017]*  
We are trying to make more powerful eMMC software with every each update 
We are releasing more models ,more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .   *# New Devices added *   *[New Phones / New Devices]   * 

```
HTC One A9U - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Huawei G525-U00 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
LG D280N - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
LG D285  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
LG D335 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
LG D410  - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
LG H845 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
LG D682TR - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
LG D686 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Samsung G361H - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Samsung I9300i - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Samsung J530 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Samsung J710FN - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Samsung J730F - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Sony M4 Aqua E2303 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Sony M4 Aqua E2312 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
Sony M4 Aqua E2353 - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
VIVO X5MAX Plus - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
VIVO Y20T - Repair Boot eMMC Dump eMMC Pinouts
```

*    *  *# eMMC Pro Help V1.01 *  #    Installation#    Overview#    Support Login#    Connection#    Detect#    Read Dump#    Write Dump#    Write Repair File#    Erase   *# Support Area Changes*   #    HTC One A9U eMMC Dump#    HTC One A9U eMMC Pinouts#    Huawei G525-U00 eMMC Dump#    Huawei G525-U00 eMMC Pinouts#    LG D280N eMMC Dump#    LG D280N  eMMC Pinouts#    LG D285 eMMC Dump#    LG D285  eMMC Pinouts#    LG D335 eMMC Dump#    LG D335  eMMC Pinouts#    LG D410 eMMC Dump#    LG D410  eMMC Pinouts#    LG H845 eMMC Dump#    LG H845  eMMC Pinouts#    LG D682TR  eMMC Dump        [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ] [ World First ]#    LG D682TR  eMMC Pinouts     [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ] [ World First ]#    LG D686  eMMC Dump        [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    LG D686  eMMC Pinouts         [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    Samsung G361H eMMC Dump#    Samsung G361H eMMC Pinouts#    Samsung I9300i eMMC Dump#    Samsung I9300i eMMC Pinouts#    Samsung J530F  eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    Samsung J530F  eMMC Pinouts          [ World First ]#    Samsung J710FN  eMMC Dump#    Samsung J710FN  eMMC Pinouts#    Samsung J730F  eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    Samsung J730F  eMMC Pinouts          [ World First ]#    SONY M4 Aqua E2303   eMMC Dump      [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ] [ World First ]#    SONY M4 Aqua E2303   eMMC Pinouts [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ] [ World First ]#    SONY M4 Aqua E2312   eMMC Dump      [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    SONY M4 Aqua E2312   eMMC Pinouts [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    SONY M4 Aqua E2312   eMMC Dump      [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    SONY M4 Aqua E2312   eMMC Pinouts [ Thanks to Mathew_Di ]#    Vivo X5MAX Plus  eMMC Dump      [ World First ]#    Vivo X5MAX Plus  eMMC Pinouts      [ World First ]#    Vivo Y20T  eMMC Dump         [ World First ]#    Vivo Y20T  eMMC Pinouts      [ World First ]    You can now operate with almost 
all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *[Download]* 
You can download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 Thank you for all eMMC Pro Customers to keep sending us requests and suggestions .
 There is a lot more to come  
 Best Regards
 eMMC Pro TeamAdvanced eMMC Repair eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *   *

----------

